# Thunderbolt stock splash screen



## blackjaguar25 (Nov 2, 2011)

Can somebody post the stock splash screen please? I need to flash it back.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dark juggalo (Jul 27, 2011)

here ya go....http://db.tt/0D5I8mw4


----------



## blackjaguar25 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you do much!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ltredbeard (Jan 21, 2012)

dark juggalo said:


> here ya go....http://db.tt/0D5I8mw4


i was looking for this file as well, but I couldnt remember what it used to look like so I wasnt sure which one to use lol

thanks


----------

